# swordtails last swim



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

my swordtail must have jumped out of my tank, 
I found it on the ground all fuzzy and hard, 
I put it in the toilet to flush it,
but I could see it breathing,
I put it into a small tank,
awhile later it was fully mobile,
I went to sleep that night,
when I woke it was dead. 

              :rip:


----------

